# Spotting on a pregnant rat



## Nenn

So I heard today that one of my accidental litter babies that ive sold to a man couple months back decided it was great idea to breed the little girl, even though I specifically said not to do it.
Now he has mailed me and told me how he wanted to breed, and yadda yadda yadda (cant be bothered to go into all the details),
She was put in a cage over night with a unknown to me, male rat on the 8th of this month, and today she started spotting blood, it would be her 17th day pregnant, is there a chance she is just going to give birth earlier than the usual 20-23rd day, perhaps absorbing?
I am trying to get the poor girl back, but im worried I might not get her back in time. The guy is not going to take her to the vet, and keeps giving me excuses.
sorry if my post doesnt make much sense right now, but im furious


----------



## LightningWolf

That does not sound like an early birth, though I guess it is possible, but sounds like something is going wrong. I would try to take her back ASAP and take her to the vet, also make sure you take all her babies. I wouldn't trust him with any of them.

Tell him simply, She is your rat, you gave her to him on the agreement she would not be bred, she was bred, he broke the deal, she is yours again. (If you want to add this in, If he wants to prove that he is a good care taker he May have a male offspring from her litter, but that's it. He doesn't sound like a bad guy)

This is why breeders often have contracts so that if this type of thing happens they can take legal action if neccasary. Though normally that rarely happens.


----------



## mistymornings18

Unfortunately you gave the the rat to him so it is no longer your rat. Unless you had a contract with him and can prove he broke it there really isn't anything you can do. Hopefully he'll do the right thing. I hope she is okay.


----------



## Nenn

Alrighty, well I have good news, and bad news.

Good news is that I got the girl, bad news is , I have to pay a fine for assaulting the owner... I just couldnt take it. I went to his place yesterday in hopes of coming into a proper agreement, and getting her back with no violence and suchs, but he was just horrible, his backroom of the house(where I had not been before) was filled with tubs of animals, mice, rats, guineapigs, hamsters etc and the smell was horrible, the food was dirty, the water was slimy and yellow, and then he started giving me attitude, and alot of words were thrown around ,and then he started getting violent, and I cant handle that from guys, so I punched him in the face, got my rat in a tub, called the police, and I contacted the animal support welfare thing to check him out.
all in all, im glad to have the girl back, and make sure she is fine, but after taking rikku to the hospital, and getting this fine, im broke. the semi good news is that she is not bleeding at all, no spotting, nothing for whole day today, so maybe it was prophyrin(sp?) or something. She definitely is pregnant, so now I have to go through all this again.

She is black self herself, and the groom of the babies is either a black eyed himalayan, a black rex. Those were in the tub with her, and now the boys are at my sisters place down the road.


----------



## Korra

If he acted violent first and you reacted in self defense why are you getting fined?


----------



## Isamurat

Well done for getting her back, i can't help but think he got what he deserved, i hope it goes ok with you with the police.

In terms of the spotting, all the cases where i've seen or heard of rats spotting this early normally results in reabsorption or still birth. If she's been in such bad conditions then it's probably her body being able to sense she's not had enough nutrition to suppotr the babies growing up. There's still a chance fo babies as rats can reabsorb/miscarry only one uterine horn but its not likley. You should see her loose a lot of her baby weight in the next few days if thats so, rather than putting on.


----------



## Nenn

Yeah but it was in his home, and no witnesses, plus he had the broken nose. But its ok

The girl looks great, she is energetic with her big belly, no bleeding, or spotting, and she is eating well, and drinking. So lets hope for the best.


----------



## ZombieMama

Report him for animal abuse!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZombieMama

That's horrible! I would have punched him too


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZombieMama

If there's no witnesses then nobody knows that you punched him.. With it being such a mess he could have gotten angry with you and started chasing you n slipped and fell. N with nobody as a witness then there's nothing they can do.. Lol just saying. I used to be a trouble maker, I know my ways around the laws lol (don't worry I'm a good girl now)


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Korra

She has probably already admitted to the cops that she punched him. Going over there and hitting him was a VERY bad idea. Hopefully this can easily be resolved in court and this will not be on her record. DONT get me wrong! I am so glad you got her back but you (as a female I assume) should have never gone over there alone in the first place. You should have had someone with you and the moment things started getting heated the cops should have been called. I am so glad you are safe because he could have really hurt you and the medical expenses would be on you, as you were trespassing on his property and trying to steal his property.


----------



## ZombieMama

Yeah I agree. U should have had someone go with you.. Not only for protection but as a witness.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Korra

I do not know if you meant this person through CL or not. But whenever I meet someone from CL I ALWAYS either have someone come with me or I insist upon meeting at a public place. I will never meet at someone's house or allow them to come to mine unless I have reason to trust them. It is an unfortunate reality that people are and do crazy things. You have to expect the worst of people but hope for the best.


----------



## Maiden

xD I wouldn't have had the guts to do what you did. But right now I just want to know how all this plays out.


----------



## mistymornings18

WOW, violence is never the answer. I am sorry. I am glad you got the rat back if the conditions weren't right but you made a mistake getting violent. He could sue you not only for the medical expenses but also for pain and expenses and stealing his rat. In the future i would go about things in a legal way...


----------



## Nenn

Yeah, I know it was a mistake, and I should of not gone alone. I am indeed female 
I met the guy before, with my fiance, and he seemed normal, and nice. So I thought to just go over and talk things through. I was perfectly calm and tried to explain that we had agreed on no breeding on her and suchs, and then he told me he was a professional breeder and wanted me to show his "setup" in the back, Thats when I saw the room -.-
I told him that it looked bad, and I never agreed on breeding her, and told him the water was dirty, and the smell was horrible, and he kept insisting that it was all fine, so I told him im going to tell the animal control, and the police, he got threatneing and violent, and started yelling, got his hands on me, so I defended. and took the tub where my girl was, which he took out of the rack and showed me.

He isnt going to sue me, He cant afford it. I live in Finland  not in the usa or canada.
I didnt get any record or anything, I just got a 400euro fine , like a umm parking ticket kind of thing


----------



## CherriBomb

I hope this guy doesnt know where you live!


----------



## Nenn

He doesnt :3 plus i got a big man protecting me here >


----------



## Nenn

Anyway on topic, the girl, who we named Nima, she looks healthy now, and she eats well, I havent seen any new spotting, or blood, and she has a big belly.
If she will have babies, I just hope they are healthy


----------



## ZombieMama

How much is 400 euro in US$? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nenn

its 517.143 USD ... >< so not cheap


----------



## Nenn

Ok, so today is the 19th, 20th, or 21st day of her pregnancy, I think

She started spotting a bit again, and there is a tiny scab, or crust near her vagina, under the round thing(urethra i think its called), could this be her being ready to go into labour soon, or sign of absorbtion? or sign of something else?

I hate this, I cant take her to the vet because of Rikku's medical bill, and the freaking ticket I got, so im praying for her to be ok ><


----------



## Korra

The round thing is her clitoris. I am betting there is nothing wrong. Is she acting normal


----------



## Nenn

She is acting normal otherwise, being energetic, and happy, eating and drinking aswell.

I think she might of absorbed, since she doesnt look as huge as yesterday, but she still is big


----------



## Isamurat

If she doesn't have babies tonight then she has probably started reabsorbing. Often moving them during pregnancy can do this on its own, though later on its less likley than mid term. It's great she's looking so active and well though, sounds like she will bounce back to normal in no time. If she starts smelling funny or looking off then she will need abs as it can get infected, but most of the does I have known or had reabsorb barely notice. I think it affects us more than them.


----------



## Nenn

Thank you Isamurat, that is reasurring to hear  I just hope everything goes fine


----------



## Nenn

How long after reabsorbing does she start looking slimmer again?
Ive never had a rat who has absorbed a litter before, so I wanna be on the track


----------



## Isamurat

from my experience you can feel the difference first (much like you can feel when there first pregnant before you can see it), typically this is around 3-4 days after it happens, after the first week they should have dropped a fair bit of weight, after 2-3 weeks they should be back to normal. It will depend on how much is baby weight and how much is any chubbiness from there desire to eat more when pregnant.


----------



## lilspaz68

Weighing her is best to do, but it doesn't sound like you have a scale.

Most births are at 21 to 23 days on average but some go longer...a little spotting can be normal, so don't stress yet. Rats reabsorb pretty well but this IS very late in the game for that. She may reaborb some pups and give birth to others (stilborn or alive). You sstill ahve 2 more days to wait this pregnancy out, before getting concerned.


----------



## Nenn

Alrighty, thank you for the answers  Ill keep an eye on her.

I do have a scale, but Ive been a bit more hesitant to use it since, I heard that handling the girls in their late pregnancy is not good for them?


----------



## Nenn

I carefully weighed her , and she is 391g, I dont know what her starting weight has been.
She doesnt look like she ate a tennisball anymore though, but she is still big


----------



## Isamurat

It is hard to tell, my last pregnant lady got over the 600g mark (i've ahd boys that were smaller lol), if she's noticably smaller though then she's well on her way. 

It is amazing how well rats cope with traumatic experiences


----------



## Nenn

Today she is breathing heavy, and there is bloody discharge(not a massacre or anything) under her.
I have not weighed her, and most likely will not, since I dont want to hurt her


----------



## Korra

How is she now? Any babies?


----------



## Isamurat

If she's looking poorly then I would get her on some meds asap, most absorption are straight forward but they can lead to an infection. Hopefully she's not absorbed at all and it's baby time, but if not she may need help. Everything crossed for you both.


----------



## ZombieMama

Also some absorption can lead the rat to go into shock. Hope things are good.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nenn

I'll weigh her in the evening, but so far she seems fine, No heavy breathing, no blood, she is just a bit tired, but otherwise she seems ok, im going to keep my eye on her still, and hope that there isnt any complications until I get money


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

I've been following this closely and while I have no experienced advice to offer, I have my fingers crossed for you two.


----------



## Nenn

Alright I weighed her, and she is 370~ g
She also seems normal, so I think the worst is over, I will be taking her to the vet next wednesday when I get money, just to be on the sure side, that shes alright, thank you everyone for your support!


----------



## unlikelyfather

Please fill us in as to what the vet says after the visit, or if anything happens with her.


----------



## Nenn

Will do 

She seems happy, lounging in a hammock, and eating a strawberry :3
She is suchs a kind, and sweet girl, im going to keep her myself, well my fiance told me that he wants her, and will not let anyone hurt her again :3


----------



## Cookie&Gible

How is she now ?


----------



## Nenn

Shes fine, and healthy, the vet said she absorbed fine, and she got antibiotics "just in case" :3


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

I'm so glad that this story has a happy ending!


----------



## Nenn

So am I, you have no idea


----------



## Isamurat

Thats brill news, i am really happy she's back in a loving home with you too.


----------



## ZombieMama

Yay! So happy she's doing good  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZombieMama

Yay! So happy she's doing good  hope all stays well.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZombieMama

Oh didn't think that first one sent lol oh well  have a good day!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Korra

I am so glad it worked in the end  You have her back and don't have to worry about babies. Although I am sad...because I am sure that man will try to breed another female at some point  Did you say you called the SPCA on him at some point?


----------



## TheRatPack8

Yay and I'm glad you are keeping her 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Violet_SilverBlueWolf

Nenn said:


> Alrighty, well I have good news, and bad news.
> 
> Good news is that I got the girl, bad news is , I have to pay a fine for assaulting the owner... I just couldnt take it. I went to his place yesterday in hopes of coming into a proper agreement, and getting her back with no violence and suchs, but he was just horrible, his backroom of the house(where I had not been before) was filled with tubs of animals, mice, rats, guineapigs, hamsters etc and the smell was horrible, the food was dirty, the water was slimy and yellow, and then he started giving me attitude, and alot of words were thrown around ,and then he started getting violent, and I cant handle that from guys, so I punched him in the face, got my rat in a tub, called the police, and I contacted the animal support welfare thing to check him out.
> all in all, im glad to have the girl back, and make sure she is fine, but after taking rikku to the hospital, and getting this fine, im broke. the semi good news is that she is not bleeding at all, no spotting, nothing for whole day today, so maybe it was prophyrin(sp?) or something. She definitely is pregnant, so now I have to go through all this again.
> 
> She is black self herself, and the groom of the babies is either a black eyed himalayan, a black rex. Those were in the tub with her, and now the boys are at my sisters place down the road.


So did animal welfare do anything or the police for the condition of his house or anything? Glad U got her back he sounds horrible >=/


----------



## Nenn

I have no idea if they intervened in the mans business, also, the little one passed away last night, among my other young girl , I posted it in health section


----------

